# Truck Prices



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

who is buying these $50k and $60k trucks for personal use and hauling boat to ramp? I know the economy is good(was good) around the oil patch, but good grief, truck prices are sky high. I see a lot of young dudes driving around in F250 with $1k wheels, do they live at home with mommy. I just don't get it....:texasflag


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Money is cheap and people are taking on too much debt. 

Most of the US population has never seen hard times.

It'll probably end badly


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Well I know that people finance vehicles for 7 years sometimes. I dont know if thats what most people do or not. Just saying that is an option that I dont remember always being available.


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

I ask myself the same question everytime I see these kids in the 50-60k dollar trucks. I just dont understand how someone can afforad the trucks, house, boat and atv, its crazy!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

My 2005 is paid for with only 84,000 miles. I will drive it until the wheels fall off. I sure don't miss a monthly truck payment. My boat cost me $127 dollars a month. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Most are living beyond their means. Many get paid ridiculous money. The longer oil prices stay down, sales will go down. The ones I do not get are the ones that buy a 4x4 to drive to work.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I have driven a 4x4 truck to work and every place else for the last 25+ years. Cost a little more up front, same fuel mileage as 4x2 (I don't lift mine or put huge tires) and I recover a good portion of the extra up-front cost when I sell it. I have a real need for 4x4 less than 10 % of the time, but I sure am glad I have it when needed. It allows me to drive places at the deer lease and on the beach etc with peace of mind. My "lets try this" days are way behind me, it just gets me out of places a 2wd would get stuck, and that's when the fun stops and the work starts. I do agree with where the heck are all those 20 year old kids getting the $$ for those lifted diesel $50,000+ p/u's? Why do some parents enable and not let (make) them dream and set and achieve goals on their own? Gonna be a tough road for a lot of kids if daddy's high paying job goes away. Sooner or later Jr is gonna have to move out of the basement and when he does it will be a serious reality check...or maybe not.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Fishtexx said:


> I have driven a 4x4 truck to work and every place else for the last 25+ years. Cost a little more up front, same fuel mileage as 4x2 (I don't lift mine or put huge tires) and I recover a good portion of the extra up-front cost when I sell it. I have a real need for 4x4 less than 10 % of the time, but I sure am glad I have it when needed. It allows me to drive places at the deer lease and on the beach etc with peace of mind. My "lets try this" days are way behind me, it just gets me out of places a 2wd would get stuck, and that's when the fun stops and the work starts. I do agree with where the heck are all those 20 year old kids getting the $$ for those lifted diesel $50,000+ p/u's? Why do some parents enable and not let (make) them dream and set and achieve goals on their own? Gonna be a tough road for a lot of kids if daddy's high paying job goes away. Sooner or later Jr is gonna have to move out of the basement and when he does it will be a serious reality check...or maybe not.


Always check the 4x4 boxs when buying a truck, Otherwise just get a car.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

a lot of money to be made in the oilfield, for some they live that life and are out months at a time making money unable to spend it so they show off with a truck. not for me my 2005 ram has been paid off for several years and i like my family and time off


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

been shopping for 4X4 1tons

the ford xl 350 diesel long bed 4 door stickers at $50k not power windows or doors even

they are offering some discounts , but your back up to $44k drive out.

it's a truck, man................from the cab firewall back is the same as 30 years ago in a base model.


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is my 2 cents on this. If you can't pay to play then don't complain. The time spend complaining is time you could devote to making more money. Also some things are just more important to others. For instance, I like to have money in my savings.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dont buy brand new. Get a low mileage truck and save a lot of cash and then throw in the extended warranty. Truck prices are crazy.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

tunchistheman said:


> My 2005 is paid for with only 84,000 miles. I will drive it until the wheels fall off. I sure don't miss a monthly truck payment. My boat cost me $127 dollars a month. I couldn't be happier.


Damm, truck is going on 15 years old with only 84,000 miles on it? That's 5600 miles per year. You are in your middle 30's, that truck shoul last you a lifetime!!!:texasflag


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Damm, truck is going on 15 years old with only 84,000 miles on it? That's 5600 miles per year. You are in your middle 30's, that truck shoul last you a lifetime!!!:texasflag


That truck just turned 10 years old. With that many miles it is right around 8,400 per year. Had to check the math on that one.

Gig em.

Russ


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

*2 Pesos*



philliwt said:


> Here is my 2 cents on this. If you can't pay to play then don't complain. The time spend complaining is time you could devote to making more money. Also some things are just more important to others. For instance, I like to have money in my savings.


Take your 2 cents back b/c it's worthless. In no way did I way perceived madbayrunner's post as complaining. Just a question and a comment from a guy who went truck shopping and is surprised to see how much trucks can cost. Just my 2 cents


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Trucks were reasonable until they became fashionable for the suburbanites to go to HEB in. If you try hard enough, you can get an F-150 for pretty close to $20K: you can also buy one for $55K if you really get nutty. Sorry, I don't think that even if they've got a high-class hooker in the glove box, there's not enough options to be worth $30K on their own. The demand for the higher end of the pickup spectrum was non-existent twenty years ago; trucks were still reasonable then, and people who didn't need a pickup didn't buy one.. Now every housewife in Texas just has to have a Platinum crew-cab, and they've dragged the whole pickup line along for the ride as far as the price is concerned.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

I am far and away not branding nearly close to ALL of those you see in these types of vehicles

BUT.....there is a larger than you would imagine % of them that are making money "off the books"......dealing a bit on the side.......stealing things and selling them for cash to their similar idiot friends.....and even semi-legit untaxed earnings like repairing cars, wiring things, plumbing on the side ect

look at the idiot that was in (Friendswood I believe) or one of those middle to upper middle class areas in a thread on this very forum that had been busted for breaking into cars in the area and was found to have things stolen from several different incidents

that was his "strip club" money as he posted on facebook to his crew of losers 

most, as I even do, picture total ghetto trash as breaking into your truck at the sporting goods store or stealing from your hunting camp or (especially common) breaking into cars in student-centric areas around college campuses when the reality is a much larger % of those doing that are just strait up losers of all economic levels and if "opportunity" is there they were "raised" to "take it"

have $1,000 in your pocket and drive a $40,000 truck and some guy left his yeti in the bed of his truck by accident at the boat ramp or some poles he forgot to load or his GPS in the windshield of his truck......brah TAKE DAT $#!+!!!......you can buy 12 flat bill hats with that, make a truck payment and fill half the tank on your truck with those "winnings".....CHA CHING!!!!

neighbor has a nice game cam or 3 and a feeder and tree stand you can load without being seen......CHA CHING!!!!!

again it is not ALL of them, but that clown that was shown in that thread very recently on this very forum is a great example of that......no limits or boundaries to "git dat skrilla" to maintain their "lifestyle".....it is only getting worse as well


----------



## Gordon (Nov 29, 2014)

madbayrunner said:


> who is buying these $50k and $60k trucks for personal use and hauling boat to ramp? I know the economy is good(was good) around the oil patch, but good grief, truck prices are sky high. I see a lot of young dudes driving around in F250 with $1k wheels, do they live at home with mommy. I just don't get it....:texasflag


Rich Daddy's probably. They're so use to getting anything they want without working for it, why not a truck also?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I will chim in. I buy a new tuck every two years. Get the top of the line fully loaded half ton because I can. I went to school got my degree worked my way up. In my opinion I deserve it. Just traded my 2013 f150 lariat for a 2014 Silverado LTZ z71. I had the ford almost 2 years it cost me just over 13000 for those two years good deal too me. Also have two boats offshore and inshore a house in Austin and a 40' fith-wheel permanently at the cost unless I decied to move it. I am not over extended and have a large savings account plus max my 401k out every year. 

Trucks are way more expensive then they need to be but it is the going rate. Plus every American vehical sold has around 5k in Union cost in them. 

Sticker on my truck was 53500 but I paid 43000 and they gave me 32500 for my ford.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Have you looked at the price of a suburban now days? Nuts!!


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

sleepersilverado said:


> Have you looked at the price of a suburban now days? Nuts!!


!

No Lie ! Its not just the big trucks,,,There are plenty of other 50 to 60 K and up vehicles on the road,,,, see them all the time...


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

We recently lost our 09 Tahoe to a wreck and went shopping for a replacement. Both the wife and I couldn't bring ourselves to pay 55k for a 2015. So we stepped down to a Durango for 35k. We chose not to have a 900/month note.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a 09 duramax, loaded. Has 50k miles on it. I thought about selling it, but the replacement was going to run about 55k....so, I'll just drive the truck a little while longer. Not that I can't afford it, just hate to spend the money when this one gets the job done. Nothing wrong with a nice new truck. Just want to put the money else where. Life's to short, enjoy what you want.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Some people work for money. Some people make money work for them. At one point you have to accept, you can't take it with you.


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

Deep C 915 said:


> Take your 2 cents back b/c it's worthless. In no way did I way perceived madbayrunner's post as complaining. Just a question and a comment from a guy who went truck shopping and is surprised to see how much trucks can cost. Just my 2 cents


"this"-thank you sir, not complaining, just pondering. I could go write a check and drive off lot, for any truck I choose. i'm not cut from that fabric...


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

All car prices are high right now. It is cheaper for me to drive my truck with a small lift and all terrain tires 80 miles per day than it is to buy a cheap commuter car.

*This is what complaining looks like* :rotfl:



TIMBOv2 said:


> Damm, truck is going on 15 years old with only 84,000 miles on it? That's 5600 miles per year. You are in your middle 30's, that truck shoul last you a lifetime!!!:texasflag


I figured that was normal, I've got an '08 F150 that isn't even at 75K. The new job is going to change that though.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It depends on what you buy. A modern truck can range from a basic work truck to something that is equipped like a high end luxury vehicle. The high end is going to cost high end. The low end is still reasonable. 

That said there are heavy discounts and rebates available. I got almost 12k off of MSRP on my F150 I bought last year.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Your average car note is now about 650 to 750 a month with a moderate down payment. We for one only have one new car which will service us for a long time to come.


----------



## thebigredboat (Feb 2, 2011)

In addition to all the trucks, what about all the RV's costing anywhere from 100k to 1m. Drive I-10 and there is almost a caravan of them. I know many are owned by retired baby boomers but I won't pay for the gas. Yesterday I saw one pulling a new Bentley convertible. Amazes me where all that money comes from.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Russ757 said:


> That truck just turned 10 years old. With that many miles it is right around 8,400 per year. Had to check the math on that one.
> 
> Gig em.
> 
> Russ


Yea, my bad. I may have had to many cervezas by that time:brew2:


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

I am in the market for a truck right now. My last truck was a 93' Chevy 2500 6.5 diesel and when I got rid of it it had 325,000 miles on it. I will be getting a new Platinum or 1794 Tundra next week when I get off the rig, I work deep water offshore. I work a lot and I save my money and buy what I want. I will drive the Tundra until the wheels fall off like my old Chevy. Not every younger person you see driving a nice truck is a punk.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

WE just purchased a BMW 2 yrs old was sold for 71000 off the lot we got it for 42000 with 17K miles on it. Buying new may not be a good idea any more.....


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Im waiting for some 15s to hit the used market. Either a f250 or GMC Denali. I cant see myself spending 60k on one


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

To the OP, it sorta perplexes me too how folks live the way they do. I'd say I live a very middle class life style, I drive an old truck, my wife's Suburban is paid for, I have an old boat, modest house, etc.... We have two kids who cost us a ton. Texas Tomorrow Fund, wife's 401k, my retirement is taken out of my check, benefits, braces, baseball, gymnastics, food, bills, clothes, and on an on..... We do a lot of fun stuff like going to the coast, taking trips, and such but nothing crazy. Its down right scary how much money it takes just to be middle class. We have an above average household income and sometimes I feel like we're just treading water. 

Regarding trucks and such, I'd say there are several things at play with this. Many people are way, way over extended and are in terrible financial shape. If you knew how much debt most people are in, you'd probably be shocked. We also live in a hyper consumption lifestyle and we have become overly materialistic. We demand instant gratification and feel like if we want it, by God we're gonna get it, regardless if we can afford it. Pretty much any moron can get financed for a big fancy truck, a $15k Polaris Ranger, or a $60k boat. Also, a lot of people get big handouts from their families, they inherit money, etc.... 

Funny story about big expensive trucks. One of the guys at work was talking about a couple of our other guys who recently just bought brand new Ford F350's. I'm talking Platinum Editions with aftermarket tires/rims/lifts, etc.... These are not ******* type guys, these are office dwellers. Someone was standing there looking at these new trucks and asked, so what do ya'll tow with your new trucks? Both guys replied, nothing. They were then asked, so why did ya'll buy these big arsed diesel trucks? Their response was, why not? $70k trucks, 4x4 one ton diesels and no idea why they bought them, just though they were cool. When I heard that story I just laughed.

Oh well, if ya got it, spend it, its the American way.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

If you are gonna run with the big dogs, you gotta get off the porch.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

rockyraider said:


> To the OP, it sorta perplexes me too how folks live the way they do. I'd say I live a very middle class life style, I drive an old truck, my wife's Suburban is paid for, I have an old boat, modest house, etc.... We have two kids who cost us a ton. Texas Tomorrow Fund, wife's 401k, my retirement is taken out of my check, benefits, braces, baseball, gymnastics, food, bills, clothes, and on an on..... We do a lot of fun stuff like going to the coast, taking trips, and such but nothing crazy. Its down right scary how much money it takes just to be middle class. We have an above average household income and sometimes I feel like we're just treading water.
> 
> Regarding trucks and such, I'd say there are several things at play with this. Many people are way, way over extended and are in terrible financial shape. If you knew how much debt most people are in, you'd probably be shocked. We also live in a hyper consumption lifestyle and we have become overly materialistic. We demand instant gratification and feel like if we want it, by God we're gonna get it, regardless if we can afford it. Pretty much any moron can get financed for a big fancy truck, a $15k Polaris Ranger, or a $60k boat. Also, a lot of people get big handouts from their families, they inherit money, etc....
> 
> ...


Very well said. Seems that more people than not, are complete idiots when it comes to money. IMHO, the thrill of a new car might last 6 months or so, the payments can last 6 years. If you are rich, who cares, if your a working man with a wife and kids to support, it's just not prudent.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

madbayrunner said:


> "this"-thank you sir, not complaining, just pondering. I could go write a check and drive off lot, for any truck I choose. i'm not cut from that fabric...


 I bought a 2009 F-250 right as I was coming out of college in 2011. Did I need that truck? No, I could have gotten away with a 1/2 ton truck, but I had money saved, a job waiting for me, and I always wanted to buy my own nice vehicle. Sure there are kids my age or younger that have items handed to them on a silver platter, and I am sure I get labeled as some "spoiled punk" from time to time. The reality is, I worked all through high school and college while saving money. I would personally rather have a nice vehicle and a nice boat versus a giant house, extravagant vacations, expensive furniture, or other items that aren't "necessary". With that in mind my truck isn't just a truck to me. I truly enjoy driving it and building it to be what I want it to be, and I will always do my best to own a vehicle I am proud of.

The price of vehicles is going up just like everything else in this world. Some people can afford these new vehicles, some people pretend they can, and some people don't want them/won't justify spending the money on them.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

X2 Fishtexx I remember the "Great Depression" and it was hell.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

My understanding is that the average everyday joe blow in the oil field makes between $70k and $100k per year. Guys that were there when oil field work was only for those that didn't really have another option are making around $250k to $350k per year on average. To guys making coin like that, a $60k truck is no big deal.

The news flash to about half of those guys, however, is that their jobs are in serious jeopardy of going away this year. All those guys that chose the high dollar oil field life over college and whatnot are about to have their bubbles burst... and those that have seen their paychecks swell to 4 to 5 times more that usual might just be going back to where they were before the boom.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*New Big Trucks*



berto said:


> Im waiting for some 15s to hit the used market. Either a f250 or GMC Denali. I cant see myself spending 60k on one


I recommend researching the internet until you find exactly what will do for you in a CERTIFIED USED VEHICLE. Buy from an authorized dealer.
I have done this three times and saved a bunch of money and have not been disappointed. 
Right now I'm driving a 2011 Ford Explorer I bought from a Ford Dealer 350 mi. from here and am delighted.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

hunterjck said:


> I recommend researching the internet until you find exactly what will do for you in a CERTIFIED USED VEHICLE. Buy from an authorized dealer.
> I have done this three times and saved a bunch of money and have not been disappointed.
> Right now I'm driving a 2011 Ford Explorer I bought from a Ford Dealer 350 mi. from here and am delighted.


Buying online is quite awesome, actually. You can find EXACTLY what you're looking for anywhere across the country, buy it, and have it delivered to your house. I did that with my toy car, a late model Mustang Cobra, and also my last vehicle, a turbo diesel Excursion. Both bought "unseen" and delivered to my City for under $700. Both cost WAY less and were WAY cooler than anything I could even come close to finding locally.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

If you go look at the parking lot of the company I just retired from, every other vehicle is a brand new truck. Many are 4x4 and/or have lift kits installed, and most are loaded to the gills. Of course, the operators start out at about 70K per year, if they don't work any overtime.


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

I got "Sticker Shock" as I was walking around the dealership, waiting on my oil change. It's hard for me to accept the MSRP versus exactly how much it costs to get a new truck (Ford, GM and Dodge) from a drawing board to a showroom floor. 

The wife and I were kicking around getting something new for her since we are expecting the arrival of baby-camarokid in July. After looking at the prices of SUV's (Tahoe, Explorer, etc.) it looks like she will be taking over my truck, and I will inherit her Jeep. 

As to all the other smack talk on this subject...Who honestly cares about who drives what and how old they are? That is their business. Wasn't the topic of this thread the cost of new trucks?


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

rockyraider said:


> To the OP, it sorta perplexes me too how folks live the way they do. I'd say I live a very middle class life style, I drive an old truck, my wife's Suburban is paid for, I have an old boat, modest house, etc.... We have two kids who cost us a ton. Texas Tomorrow Fund, wife's 401k, my retirement is taken out of my check, benefits, braces, baseball, gymnastics, food, bills, clothes, and on an on..... We do a lot of fun stuff like going to the coast, taking trips, and such but nothing crazy. Its down right scary how much money it takes just to be middle class. We have an above average household income and sometimes I feel like we're just treading water.
> 
> Regarding trucks and such, I'd say there are several things at play with this. Many people are way, way over extended and are in terrible financial shape. If you knew how much debt most people are in, you'd probably be shocked. We also live in a hyper consumption lifestyle and we have become overly materialistic. We demand instant gratification and feel like if we want it, by God we're gonna get it, regardless if we can afford it. Pretty much any moron can get financed for a big fancy truck, a $15k Polaris Ranger, or a $60k boat. Also, a lot of people get big handouts from their families, they inherit money, etc....
> 
> ...


Exactly. The key word here is instant gratification. That is today's society. 
Delayed gratification should be studied by alot more people.
Linear income is the life blood of most American's. If people TRUELY! understood residual income they would walk through brick walls to get it. However, to get to that type of income requires effort and dedication which most people are not willing to do. 
There are MANY ways to generate it. 
Truck, rv, boat, houses, all those prices are sky high. it's ALWAYS! Beneficial to have a plan B when plan A dissolves to keep the train rolling.

Residual income ROCKS!

I myself quit buying new trucks after my 03. They are just to high anymore.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

hunterjck said:


> I recommend researching the internet until you find exactly what will do for you in a CERTIFIED USED VEHICLE. Buy from an authorized dealer.
> I have done this three times and saved a bunch of money and have not been disappointed.
> Right now I'm driving a 2011 Ford Explorer I bought from a Ford Dealer 350 mi. from here and am delighted.


This, the Certified 2014 Silverado LTZ I bought a couple of months ago cost me about $38K (drive out excluding trade-in). It had 13,100 miles on it. Brand new was $52K plus TTL!


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I could sort of see spending $50k on a 3/4 or 1 ton diesel, but I'll be darned if I pay that for a 1/2 ton gasser. I just picked up a '13 Tundra 4x4, certified with 5,500 miles for $34k. A '15 woulda cost me ~$47k.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

got a 2000 3500 GMC 2WD, 290,000 miles
Will have to get new soon
Everything if not broken will go soon
Replace trans twice
Want a 2500 2WD Dodge but dealers only have in 4WD
Don't understand why so many 4WD in Texas or on the HWY


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

RogerTherk said:


> got a 2000 3500 GMC 2WD, 290,000 miles
> Will have to get new soon
> Everything if not broken will go soon
> Replace trans twice
> ...


I drive a 2011 f350 4x4. I rarely ever use the 4x4 but its awesome for the few times I have needed it. I always have and always will drive one for that reason. It's only a couple k more. Beats a wrecker call anytime. It's not for everyone. But it is for my lifestyle. If you own a boat. It should be mandatory. I've seen several rigs go into the water due to algae on the ramp.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Not to hi-jack the thread, but people talking about how expensive trucks, boats, and all that stuff is. Nobody has said how freaking expensive child care is! My wife and I pay more for daycare for our 2 kids per month than we do for both of our vehicles!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

JustSlabs said:


> Not to hi-jack the thread, but people talking about how expensive trucks, boats, and all that stuff is. Nobody has said how freaking expensive child care is! My wife and I pay more for daycare for our 2 kids per month than we do for both of our vehicles!


Holy cow!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

JustSlabs said:


> Not to hi-jack the thread, but people talking about how expensive trucks, boats, and all that stuff is. Nobody has said how freaking expensive child care is! My wife and I pay more for daycare for our 2 kids per month than we do for both of our vehicles!


Amen brother. My daughters day are is more per month than my first mortgage was!


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

txwader247 said:


> I bought a 2009 F-250 right as I was coming out of college in 2011. Did I need that truck? No, I could have gotten away with a 1/2 ton truck, but I had money saved, a job waiting for me, and I always wanted to buy my own nice vehicle. Sure there are kids my age or younger that have items handed to them on a silver platter, and I am sure I get labeled as some "spoiled punk" from time to time. The reality is, I worked all through high school and college while saving money. I would personally rather have a nice vehicle and a nice boat versus a giant house, extravagant vacations, expensive furniture, or other items that aren't "necessary". With that in mind my truck isn't just a truck to me. I truly enjoy driving it and building it to be what I want it to be, and I will always do my best to own a vehicle I am proud of.
> 
> The price of vehicles is going up just like everything else in this world. Some people can afford these new vehicles, some people pretend they can, and some people don't want them/won't justify spending the money on them.


 you just proved my point, and i'm not being critical, to each his own. but... as a young man you choose to buy things that depreciate rapidly, trucks, boats, toys...but live your life and enjoy if your own a house and money in the bank...more power to you..Best Fishes!


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

JustSlabs said:


> Not to hi-jack the thread, but people talking about how expensive trucks, boats, and all that stuff is. Nobody has said how freaking expensive child care is! My wife and I pay more for daycare for our 2 kids per month than we do for both of our vehicles!


 You just hijacked my thread! just kidding, if I had kids, I would still be driving my '91 GMC...


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

pipeliner345 said:


> I drive a 2011 f350 4x4. I rarely ever use the 4x4 but its awesome for the few times I have needed it. I always have and always will drive one for that reason. It's only a couple k more. Beats a wrecker call anytime. It's not for everyone. But it is for my lifestyle. If you own a boat. It should be mandatory. I've seen several rigs go into the water due to algae on the ramp.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


 I may back down in to the water to convince the wife we need a new 4x4! wheres that ramp with algae?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

pipeliner345 said:


> Exactly. The key word here is instant gratification. That is today's society.
> Delayed gratification should be studied by alot more people.
> Linear income is the life blood of most American's. If people TRUELY! understood residual income they would walk through brick walls to get it. However, to get to that type of income requires effort and dedication which most people are not willing to do.
> There are MANY ways to generate it.
> ...


 We've pretty much lost most everybody that has lived through the Great Depression. That's the last people that truly knew the value of keeping a dollar instead of blowing it. A vast majority of the people today have forgotten that lesson. It can happen again, and probably will. When it does, would you rather have money to buy food or a boat you can't afford to put gas in? It's too late to make that choice when it happens.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

JustSlabs said:


> Not to hi-jack the thread, but people talking about how expensive trucks, boats, and all that stuff is. Nobody has said how freaking expensive child care is! My wife and I pay more for daycare for our 2 kids per month than we do for both of our vehicles!


True that. I had my two boys in a really nice nationally accredited "learning center" at my workplace at the same time for two years(they are almost 3 years apart) and I know I paid somewhere in the neighborhood of $13k/yr. Many things went on hold due to the cost of care. But, I wouldn't take a dime back for the experience and excellent care they received there.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have 2 thoughts.

1. I want to see how much of the cost of the truck is the result of government mandated "safety" features and Al Gore add ins. Think about it. Every car is going to have to have a backup camera. And those cruising down the highway with half your cylinders can't be cheap.

2. Duel income families are the norm. Say you're both making 60k. And have that 1 kid. That's a lot of money. 7-8k a month. 2000 for your mortgage, 2000 for car notes and insurance. And you still have 2-3 to spend on food and ****.

The last 10 years any slub in the oil field is pretty much making that.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Fishtexx said:


> I have driven a 4x4 truck to work and every place else for the last 25+ years. Cost a little more up front, same fuel mileage as 4x2 (I don't lift mine or put huge tires) and I recover a good portion of the extra up-front cost when I sell it. I have a real need for 4x4 less than 10 % of the time, but I sure am glad I have it when needed. It allows me to drive places at the deer lease and on the beach etc with peace of mind. My "lets try this" days are way behind me, it just gets me out of places a 2wd would get stuck, and that's when the fun stops and the work starts. I do agree with where the heck are all those 20 year old kids getting the $$ for those lifted diesel $50,000+ p/u's? Why do some parents enable and not let (make) them dream and set and achieve goals on their own? Gonna be a tough road for a lot of kids if daddy's high paying job goes away. Sooner or later Jr is gonna have to move out of the basement and when he does it will be a serious reality check...or maybe not.


Well said!!!

I have owned a 4x4 also mines paid for 2006 Chevy z71 4x4 150,00 miles and plan on keeping for at least 5 more years then selling!!!

Not sure what people are going to do with the outstanding credit!!!


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

stdreb27 said:


> I have 2 thoughts.
> 
> 2. Duel income families are the norm. Say you're both making 60k. And have that 1 kid. That's a lot of money. 7-8k a month. 2000 for your mortgage, 2000 for car notes and insurance. And you still have 2-3 to spend on food and ****.
> 
> The last 10 years any slub in the oil field is pretty much making that.


Add the 401K, light bill, day care, property tax, homeowners insurance etc and there ain't much left of that 2-3 grand.


----------



## super-Fish-ial (Apr 3, 2006)

thebigredboat said:


> In addition to all the trucks, what about all the RV's costing anywhere from 100k to 1m. Drive I-10 and there is almost a caravan of them. I know many are owned by retired baby boomers but I won't pay for the gas. Yesterday I saw one pulling a new Bentley convertible. Amazes me where all that money comes from.


How funny!!! I saw what I am sure was the same rig - beige colored Bentley was on a trailer behind the RV. Saw it in Boerne west bound on I-10.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

I have always bought new and kept them for 13-14 years. I am 58 and have only owned 4 vehicles in my life.

Currently driving a 2004 FX4. Been paid for longer than I had payments on it.

What I find is that somewhere around 12 to 15 years, the rubber and plastics decompose on a vehicle and even if you have maintained it well, you face major repairs. Seals go bad - power steering, head gasket, brake lines, AC, etc. Wiring protective covering goes bad.

I have recently bought two used cars for my sons and that is what I intend to do with my next truck. I will look for a basic F150, 20-30K miles, V8 engine.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

fishshallow said:


> I am in the market for a truck right now. My last truck was a 93' Chevy 2500 6.5 diesel and when I got rid of it it had 325,000 miles on it. I will be getting a new Platinum or 1794 Tundra next week when I get off the rig, I work deep water offshore. I work a lot and I save my money and buy what I want. I will drive the Tundra until the wheels fall off like my old Chevy. Not every younger person you see driving a nice truck is a punk.


X2. I had 2 $50,000 vehicles (wife had to have top of the line Tahoe), and built a house by the time we were 25. We both worked hard to get there. I bet some on this thread would stereotype the heck out of me. I dont look even close to bein 27 years old.


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't understand why so many people worry about what the person besides him does with HIS money. I'm 23 i have a new ford F-250 I drive it maybe once or twice a month I have a company truck i use most of the time. I have a brand new bay boat and a 2012 36' travel trailer. That's what i enjoy and spend my money on. But i still save money put a roof over my wife and kids and they never go without a meal. So i feel if you can do it and still save for the hard times that may come why not? And also when i was 19 i drove a brand new truck that my mommy and daddy didn't pay for nor did i live with them, so please don't be so quick to judge.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

^^^ I am with you on that. I just bought a 2015 Duramax Denali. Had it lifted and put some wheels and tires on it. That's what the wife and I wanted. I drive a company truck, so we only have one vehicle to pay on. Also have a big exspensive camper that I live in while out on the jobs. I stay out of town around 8 months out of the year. A lot of these high dollar trucks and trailers are folks chasing work around the country.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

I wonder sometimes about the price of trucks but not too much. People get what they want. I walked away from a loaded dually for 54000 last year and paid 33000 for a new CVO harley two days later. I only have four and one of them was a year old and needed new tires. So it had to go.

Its all about what you like. You can catch redfish out of a john boat sitting riht beside an SCB. You just dont get style points.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Ya know, for some people having 2 $40k-50k vehicles isnt a a lot of $$....


----------



## Baker22 (May 9, 2013)

I wouldn't be so quick to judge, it seems like people are getting into their careers at younger ages these days. Not all of the young people you see in nice vehicles hauling boats or 4 wheelers or whatever else are "punks". At 24 I had a new truck, a boat (paid cash for it. No it's not on credit) and a 4 wheeler (paid cash for it. No it's not on credit). BUT, I also have an education and a degree (not paid for by a trust fund or rich parents), and I have a great job I was blessed with after college (a job I interviewed for just like anyone else. No "brother-in-law" help or family business or anything like that). And I have a wife, two boys, a house, 3 dogs, and a goldfish that are all well taken care of without any help from parents, family members, tax payers, Obama, etc...And several of my friends the same age as me are in the same position I'm in. This whole "you can't have nice things until you're over 40 unless you're a punk kid with daddy's money" is a thing of the past. While there are lots of people that do fit that criteria, there are also lots that don't nowadays. Young people are getting educated and proving themselves, and are landing well paying jobs all the time.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

If you got a bunch of money and are able to pay cash. Who cares? If you are married with children and a large portion of your income is spent on unnecessary rapidly depreciating assets. Not so good.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I get so tickled at these threads. People should not be so nosey with other peoples affairs. I think its great that those with nice things can afford them. If it ends up they cant, then they just learned a valuable life lesson. 

Everyone learns at some point and hitting bottom is a powerful deterrent.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

JustSlabs said:


> Not to hi-jack the thread, but people talking about how expensive trucks, boats, and all that stuff is. Nobody has said how freaking expensive child care is! My wife and I pay more for daycare for our 2 kids per month than we do for both of our vehicles!


Dude, tell me.....$1160/mo in child care for us, that's why daddy drives a paid off '04 f150


----------



## Bregier79 (Jun 6, 2012)

I picked up my 2008 F-250 Lariat for $16,000 off the MSRP back in late 2008 when the dealership was overstocked with the 2008 models. I still feel like that was a heck of a deal. At the time I got it cheaper than the 4 door F-150s on the lot. 

It only has 63,000 miles on it, so I hope to have it for a very long time!


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

My salary is pitiful compared to most on here and my friends who didn't graduate early (and have ungodly amounts of debt) or work 40+hrs for my equivalent salary act like I make too much for my own good.

In the end, income is always relative. Doesn't matter whether you compare your time vs your money on a personal level or your income to another person's income. Can't take it with you when you go.

Also, there will always be people who do not earn their money but it is usually short lived. If they are smart they retain it, if not then natural law sorts them out.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

In 2000 a pretty loaded Z71 was about 25-28k. Now a loaded out Z71/F150 is about 55ish? Seems overpriced to me but I haven't done the math . I don't think there's been that much inflation since 2000 nor are the trucks twice as good as back then.

I think the low interest rates have pushed up the prices of vehicles and boats, and they will probably come back down to earth whenever interest rates eventually go back up.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

They doubled the amount of electronics. In 2000 you only had one computer to control a limited number functions, now an emission light comes on if you fart too loudly.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow I am glad so many of my friends are doing so well, I would love a new truck but I will have to drive my 04 silverado for a few more years. Lucky the miles are only 90,142 so it should last the time I need to save up for a new' er vehicle. I am amazed at the young people who are making so much money, this is so much better than when I grew up holly cow to afford a sentra nissan would have been spectacular. You go dudes I have my hat off to you all and a little bit envious - wish I was in that situation. Not complaining but impressed with what the young folks are doing today wage wise.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I hadn't bought a new vehicle since 1988, until 2011. I was looking at used trucks. Ended up buying a new F-150. Nothing fancy, but I love it. When looking at used, the spread/value just wasn't there. Maybe things have changed. I have no problem buying used and would do it again in a heartbeat- if the math makes sense.

My wife, on the other hand, gets whatever she wants.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Bet with 50 dollar crude there will be a lot of those 50-60k trucks looking for a new home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I have learned, if I stay away from vehicles that have a precious metal in their name, I am good.

We tend to be critical of people that do things we don't do.

I may scoff at someone for buying an expensive watch, but I won't hesitate to pay way too much money for a bottle of wine. To each his own.


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> Bet with 50 dollar crude there will be a lot of those 50-60k trucks looking for a new home
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same as 2008 when 2/3 of the homes in America purchased on first time home buyer programs were facing foreclosure. People set on pizzing their money off on depreciables or otherwise living beyond their means can always justify it to themselves and to a fault, are downright defensive of their poor decisions.

Speaking of excess I am at the practical towing limit on my half ton with my new to me boat but **** if 60K for a new diesel 3/4 ton (and the premium price for fuel and other cost of ownership) doesn't repulse me. And I could stroke a check for it.


----------



## CSS2300 (Jul 15, 2010)

I am one of "those people" buying these pickups. I am 31 years old. I paid cash for the pickup when I bought it. I also work in the oilfield. Some people are fortunate to make good money when they are young. I also don't live with my parents. I am married and have a young kid. We own our house. I also save money monthly....fund my kids college fund...and donate money to good causes. I don't disagree that some people mismanage their money...however please don't judge a book by its cover. If people would concern themselves with their own problems...they too may be able to afford themselves these opportunities. I hate to rant....however I don't appreciate, nor do I believe others do, being judged when you have no idea what others circumstances are.


----------

